# Which Summer Sausage Casings



## onytay (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi all

Getting ready to make some Venison Summer Sausage and snack sticks, was wondering which casings you guys prefer, Collagen or fibrous casings, what are the pros and cons between the two? Just wondering as I'm trying to put my list together for an order here shortly to get going.

Thanks!


----------



## buffalogranny (Jan 4, 2012)

when i,m making summer sausage, i use fibrous casings and i use sheep casings [ 24-26 mm] for snack sticks. i order the fibrous from a place in N. Dakota, and can get them in almost any size dia. and cut to length for about 48 cents each.


----------



## onytay (Jan 4, 2012)

buffalogranny said:


> when i,m making summer sausage, i use fibrous casings and i use sheep casings [ 24-26 mm] for snack sticks. i order the fibrous from a place in N. Dakota, and can get them in almost any size dia. and cut to length for about 48 cents each.



That price is pretty cheap compared to what I've found at the 2 other places recommended here, do they have a website for ordering?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 4, 2012)

I get my fibrous casings from www.midwesternresearch.com. I get 25 of them for 12 bucks so its less that 50 cents a pop.


----------



## onytay (Jan 4, 2012)

bmudd14474 said:


> I get my fibrous casings from www.midwesternresearch.com. I get 25 of them for 12 bucks so its less that 50 cents a pop.



Thanks ill check them out


----------



## boykjo (Jan 4, 2012)

Fibrous casings are non edible.... Collogen casings are........hope this helps

Joe


----------



## onytay (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe my question is a little miss leading, I'm planning on making some summer sausage using 2 1/2 x 18" casings.. That part I know, just wondering which type of casing people prefer. Also with Fibrous casing I see the supply stores sell a little spike tool to pierce the fibrous casing, is this necessary for summer sausage?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

Onytay said:


> Maybe my question is a little miss leading, I'm planning on making some summer sausage using 2 1/2 x 18" casings.. That part I know, just wondering which type of casing people prefer. Also with Fibrous casing I see the supply stores sell a little spike tool to pierce the fibrous casing, is this necessary for summer sausage?




I use fibrous for most of my SS. I have also used cloth bags many times.

Also dont waste you hard earned $ on a spike poker when you can do the same thing with one them corn cobb holder, ya know yellow plastic cobb with 2 metal pokers.


----------



## onytay (Jan 4, 2012)

nepas said:


> I use fibrous for most of my SS. I have also used cloth bags many times.
> 
> Also dont waste you hard earned $ on a spike poker when you can do the same thing with one them corn cobb holder, ya know yellow plastic cobb with 2 metal pokers.



Is the poking of the case to remove air pockets? I've read for weeks on summer sausage here and don't remember anyone explaining a process of poking the cases? Just when I think I've got the process figured out I get lost........


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 4, 2012)

Onytay said:


> Is the poking of the case to remove air pockets? I've read for weeks on summer sausage here and don't remember anyone explaining a process of poking the cases? Just when I think I've got the process figured out I get lost........




Yes it is for air pockets between the casing and meat. Allot of the fibrous casings have very small holes in them so air can escape and for smoke penetration. Natural casings are easy to get air pockets. Just heat the ends of the pokers before you use to kill anything ya can see on em. You prob wont see internal air pockets in the meat unless ya got superman vision.


----------



## onytay (Jan 4, 2012)

nepas said:


> Yes it is for air pockets between the casing and meat. Allot of the fibrous casings have very small holes in them so air can escape and for smoke penetration. Natural casings are easy to get air pockets. Just heat the ends of the pokers before you use to kill anything ya can see on em. You prob wont see internal air pockets in the meat unless ya got superman vision.



OK thanks!


----------



## buffalogranny (Jan 5, 2012)

they don't have a website, but their tel. # is 701-748-5551. i ordered 250 casings, so i may have gotten a price break and my casings were 2 1/2 x 26, so yours may be cheaper. the casings are also prestuck and tied.


----------

